# paris hilton phone book



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

Someone supposedly hacked into her laptop and got her t-mobile phone book, notebook, and photos from her camera phone

http://gorillamask.net/parisphone.shtml

Anyone wanna try out those phone numbers?


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

half of the pics look fake.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

someone call a famous person to check if its real....


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Ahhh, she`s so damn hot!!!


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

He, you can call Eminem, if you want! haha


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Why would she have Frankie Muniz


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

diceman69 said:


> Why would she have Frankie Muniz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

cool, she's got Anna Kournikova's number


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, I want to try calling Eminem or Fred Durst or anyone on that list, haha


----------



## Squirrelnuts1488 (Jun 1, 2004)

Dude i called Niki Hilton and its hers number i hung up though i got scared


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Holy f*ck it really is her number... I called too.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I bet a lot of celebrities are getting strange phone calls this morning


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Is it real? Im not even gonna waste my time calling anyone









But if I did... I'd call Twiggy


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Lindsey Lohan just has a voicemail







Who is William B Johnson? He is on her voicemail


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Oh sweet, she's got Lil Jon !!!

Lil John 
1-678-362-6742

8886023112skytel

OK, who wants to call him and start yelling "Yeaaaaah !!! " "Okaaaaay !!!" "Whaaaaat ?!!!"

I still think the coolest thing is her phone photos


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

ashlee simpson is there too


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i wish suge knight was there...id call him for sure ....and then if i had the guts id say....f*ck u burn in hell for killing tupac and biggie...but i dont got the balls to do that cuz hed kill me


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

why the hell does she have a # to Southwest Airlines ? Can't imagine her flying Southwest..


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> why the hell does she have a # to Southwest Airlines ? Can't imagine her flying Southwest..
> [snapback]901062[/snapback]​


Maybe because of Simple Life?


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Am I the only one going down the list calling these people? I've got all their voicemails recorded to voice memo on my phone so none of my friends can call bullshit on me.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wait ur actually calling them...they are real?


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

I wonder if anyone is going to pick up their phones lol


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

So far all I've gotten are voicemails. But they sound like their real voices.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

ok i give up now i keep getting error messages now


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

good times =)~


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

This sh*t is crazy. I like a few of thos photo's a lot.


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

that is not lil john number


----------



## Cyrax (Oct 14, 2004)

lil jon's number is fake... I called it and it was some other guy's voicemail message...in spanish.....


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I dunno if the numbers are fake or they had them changed or put a fake voice mail on there.. this has been out on the internet for a day or two, can you imagine how many people have tried to call these numbers ?


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

Simmons, Russel 
1-212-840-9399

I call that number too not his number called ashlee up to didn't work


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

If they are all fake... somebody has WAY to much time on their hands.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

They have way to much time on their hands if they hack into her laptop! LOL


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

i called a bunch non work


----------



## goodnews (Oct 5, 2004)

no real hacker would ever spend there time on such mindless bibble babble


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

All the #'s ive called are busy or their mailbox is full.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

i left a message for jessica

lindsay's voicemail is pretty funny


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

so has anyone actually talked to somebody yet?

Or is it bogus


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> I still think the coolest thing is her phone photos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh sh*t, I didnt even realize, there was nudity.


----------



## ads910 (May 26, 2004)

i tried christina aguilera from uk but it just rings no answer, i rang and it was engeged so i put it on call back and it just rang, has anyone spoke to any of them yet i reckon it could be fake.


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> Is it real? Im not even gonna waste my time calling anyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 more than likely it isnt twiggy ramerize(sp?)


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Andy1234 said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > Is it real? Im not even gonna waste my time calling anyone
> ...


Please tell me either of you know who Twiggy is, considering it's the person Twiggy Ramirez took his name from...


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Andy1234 said:
> 
> 
> > lemmywinks said:
> ...


you lost me
twiggy ramirez is the old bassist of manson's


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Andy1234 said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Andy1234 said:
> ...


Yeah and Marilyn Manson and his fellow attention whores form their names by combining the names of icons of beauty and serial killers because teenagers will think it's an insightful statement of contradictions. Marilyn Manson based obviously on Marilyn Monroe and Charles Manson. Twiggy Ramirez based on teenage supermodel Twiggy who had a massive impact on the fashion scene and another serial killer.


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

If its fake.. i wonder where they got those camera phone pics from?


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Andy1234 said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


who cares mansons music is still kick ass


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wow i never knew that twich thanks for the info...manson is gay and will die and go to hell cuz hes so ugly


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Andy1234 said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


Richard Ramirez. Read a Book about The NightStalker.
That was a Craaaaazy ass Dude.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Andy1234 said:
> ...


I remembered him.. back in the 80's. Scared the bejesus out of me since he was around my area and I was a poor defensless kid back then.

But can somebody post the pic of the phn book?? Link doesnt work for me because I have a stoopid gay computer that wont let me see alot of stuff.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

people keep asking if they are real, and they are.....the paris hilton phone hacking thing is all over the news now


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

those #s could be fake but dam i never knew pirises Boobs were soo big...and that ***** SHOT was


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> those #s could be fake *but dam i never knew parises Boobs were soo *big...and that ***** SHOT was
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell ya what, When I saw her Porno, they were NOT that big.
And she said shes against Plastic Surgery, shes happy with her Breast, kinda makes you wonder where those suckers came from


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

I have called alot of them and none of them are working now....


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Just heard it on the news and

read it on the net.

Its real

FOX NEWS


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

check it out, they got into her email

http://www.sunroad.pe.kr/paris/3.html

Paris
Pls bring black pants, black shoes, black socks and a black belt for SL3

J
-----Original Message-----
From: Lindsay Wilkinson [mailto:[email protected]om]
Sent: Friday, February 18, 2005 11:54 AM
To: Jason Moore
Subject: Simple Life

Hey Jason-

Here's a quick run down of Paris's travel itinerary:

12:00pm Paris is picked up (1467 N. King Road, West Hollywood, 90069) and
taken to LAX

1:45pm Paris's flight leaves

9:29pm Her flight arrives in Miami

** she will go straight to her hotel (Shore Club) and we will start shooting
early the next morning.

Also, can she bring the following things:

black pants

black shoes

black socks

black belt

I don't know what it's for but there you go!

Let me know if you have any question.

Lindsay Wilkinson

Talent Coordinator

Simple Life 3

512-577-8360 Production cell

562-754-1276 Personal cell


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

HighOctane said:


> I have called alot of them and none of them are working now....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the owners of the phones probably disconnected their service or something due to the thousands of phone calls they received due to this incident.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

paris is hot tried to call ashlee but no anser


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

i CANT see the pic,s of her phone men that,s fuckt up

pleaze post some pic,s of paris that where one her fone thank,s


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

did someone save the list of numbers or pictures, please post them


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

yaeh post some pic,s men !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

here ya go


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)




----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

:rasp:


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

:rasp:


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

OMFG I JUST TALKED TO VIN DIESEL FOR LIKE 2 MINUTES OMG OMG HAHAHA f*ck YOU ALL!!!!!!!

im not lying, i called and he picked up...

"hello?!"
"hey, is this really vin diesel"
"yea, how the hell did you get my #"
"its all over the internet bro"
"ah f*ck now i gotta cancel this number"

hahaha!! we were talking about the fast and the furious and i asked him how many times he shaves his head everyday and he got pissed and hung up!!!!

HAHAHHA


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

shutter13 said:


> OMFG I JUST TALKED TO VIN DIESEL FOR LIKE 2 MINUTES OMG OMG HAHAHA f*ck YOU ALL!!!!!!!
> 
> im not lying, i called and he picked up...
> 
> ...


you lie.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I still think Paris has elf ears.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

shutter13 said:


> OMFG I JUST TALKED TO VIN DIESEL FOR LIKE 2 MINUTES OMG OMG HAHAHA f*ck YOU ALL!!!!!!!
> 
> im not lying, i called and he picked up...
> 
> ...


I'm gonna have to say next time record it to prove it.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

ANY NUMBERS?


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

Xenon said:


> shutter13 said:
> 
> 
> > OMFG I JUST TALKED TO VIN DIESEL FOR LIKE 2 MINUTES OMG OMG HAHAHA f*ck YOU ALL!!!!!!!
> ...


ok so i made up the part about asking him how many times a day he shaves his head but everything else is true


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Paris' Phone, Emails Exposed on Web 


> Half of young Hollywood is reportedly changing their phone numbers today. That's because celebutante PARIS HILTON's private cell-phone records were allegedly hacked into and the numbers of her star pals posted on the Internet over the weekend for the world to see -- and dial.


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

Damn.. the sites down now.. i should saved the site to my hd


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

r0d1mus said:


> Damn.. the sites down now.. i should saved the site to my hd
> [snapback]902856[/snapback]​


dude, just do a search, there are about a 1000 sites


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I still think Paris has elf ears.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No no no, I know what it is, She's a Vulcan, but then again considering what she has been up to the last years she probally is just half vulcan


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

:nod: found more pics but cant find the numbers?

pictures gone


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i highly suggest u edit ur post henry or u will be banned


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

henry 79 said:


> :nod: found more pics but cant find the numbers?
> [snapback]902893[/snapback]​


Nice Nipples Paris ...
Im sure youll get a warning for that one , glad I saw it before they edited


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

aww i was about to make that my avatar too!^darn


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> aww i was about to make that my avatar too!^darn
> [snapback]902900[/snapback]​


You should have , then they could ban your ass


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i got better ones dont worry


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> i got better ones dont worry
> [snapback]902907[/snapback]​


Trust , im Not


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

File -> Saved


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

why would u save it if everyone is changing there numbers and those breasts are like A's


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> why would u save it if everyone is changing there numbers and those breasts are like A's
> [snapback]902937[/snapback]​


Quality, not quantity my man. I hate saggy tits, and I'll tell ya what, I've yet to ever see a saggy pair of A's


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > why would u save it if everyone is changing there numbers and those breasts are like A's
> ...


He wouldnt know he dosent get any


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)




----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

> i highly suggest u edit ur post henry or u will be banned


ya you better take those pics off before they ban yo ass like roger.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

LMFAO 
By henry 79, but thanks anyways. lol


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

So anyone got a recorded convo that they will post here? if not you are all BSing...


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Filo said:


> So anyone got a recorded convo that they will post here? if not you are all BSing...
> [snapback]903550[/snapback]​


Not everybody thinks to record their conversations man.

That said, I have about 5 voicemail box messages recorded


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

paris is hot

damn that ***** pic is really hot but i can not post it because there are some nipples in the pic


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

i heard that the hacker was a DUTCH guy goes under the name of jacal or something


----------

